# SUB750T Case (reply to poll)



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

in reply to the SUB750T POLL;

We at DOXA think, it is time to move forward. The SUB750T was a step in the continuous evolution of the DOXA SUB line, what we can possibly see happening is a new SUB1500T based on the SUB5000T Case, but with the classic DOXA dial, HRV, double crown gaskets and eventually a classic bracelet. This will actually bring the large size classic DOXA with technically refined case and bracelet and a higher grade movement.

Let us hear your comments, and then a poll will be started in a few days

DOXA


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Could not ask for more!!! I would have leapt at a 5000T if it had the classic off centre dial layout, even without the beads of rice bracelet. The SUB1500T sounds perfect!


----------



## happy2behere (Sep 24, 2007)

i would buy a SUB1500T Shark but would want to wait for a bracelet.
great news.


----------



## jthap (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in! Personally, I would skip the poll and go straight to the pre-order links!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I think this will be a very popular watch. I'd suggest that the bracelet being an eventuality might be a sticking point, and DOXA may be better off pushing that forward (I know these things take time). 

All in all, I predict some very happy DOXA collectors :-!.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

T Bone said:


> I think this will be a very popular watch. I'd suggest that the bracelet being an eventuality might be a sticking point, and DOXA may be better off pushing that forward (I know these things take time).
> 
> All in all, I predict some very happy DOXA collectors :-!.


Yes, a rice-bead bracelet with a flip lock clasp and a ratcheting micro-adjustment feature. This watch would be a fantastic success from its inception. 

BTW, go ahead and polish the center-links;-)


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, Yes Yes yes yes yes yes yes................Agreed.

Now where is the pre-order link I'm 100% in for ORANGE:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!b-)b-)b-)b-)b-):-!

Oh ya 1 tiny more thing. PLEASE make it affordable.....you know around the 1200T Pricing. I guarentee you'll sell a TON


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

A definite go. Please duplicate vintage sub 300t bracelet plus dial logo.:-!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I won't need a HRV (maybe make some without???) but I'm so in for the nice, thick case sides ala the 5000T!!! I'm not a fan of the screws that attach the bracele tto the case, prefer spring bars since I've never lost a watch with them.

Love to see what others have in mind!

Kev


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> ...what we can possibly see happening is a new SUB1500T based on the SUB5000T Case, but with the classic DOXA dial, HRV, double crown gaskets and eventually a classic bracelet. This will actually bring the large size classic DOXA with technically refined case and bracelet and a higher grade movement.


I don't own a DOXA - yet. I like the look of the watches and the history and all, but they always seemed a bit small to me. I haven't seen a 5000T in person, but some of the others have looked too small on my wrist. Yes, I realize that an 8.5" wrist is a bit larger than normal, but it's what I have ;-)

I have considered the 5000T from time to time. I'm still not sure about the size, but it is the largest DOXA available (right?) However, something just looks a bit "off" to me. It's a very nice looking watch, but it may be the centered text, bracelet or something else that just makes it look not quite right to me.

So, a new watch with a "classic" dial and "classic" bracelet would probably be just the one for me. :-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

perfectlykevin said:


> I won't need a HRV (maybe make some without???) but I'm so in for the nice, thick case sides ala the 5000T!!! I'm not a fan of the screws that attach the bracele tto the case, prefer spring bars since I've never lost a watch with them.
> 
> Love to see what others have in mind!
> 
> Kev


I agree Kev on the Springbars. I would drill the lugs so that I could install shoulderless Springbars though. Easy as pie for strap changes and more secure IMHO than regular bars.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in all the way for this watch !!!

+1 on the rice-bead bracelet with a flip lock clasp and a ratcheting micro-adjustment feature. :-!

Where's the Pre Order link??? LOL


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol... maybe they need to just consider going into the custom watch business? Everyone has a different preference at one point or another. If it's not the bracelet, it's the lugs, or the crystal (flat vs. domed, no one has mentioned that this time- until now ;-)), polished links, an hrv, a purple dinosaur logo on the face, tassels on the clasp.... okay, I'm exaggerating now. But it boggles the mind how many individual sets of specifications we'll come up with!

But hey, that's how they can see what features are really desirable. Those requested multiple times and agreed with are more likely to be included I'd suppose. Though I suspect what DOXA probably had in mind for now is something they could get to market very quickly. That would entail essentially a 5000T with a (very) few enhancements, like a "new" (retro styled) dial.

Just build it, list the details, _show a picture_ and see if it sells (it will ;-)).


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Crow1962 said:


> I'm in all the way for this watch !!!
> 
> +1 on the rice-bead bracelet with a flip lock clasp and a ratcheting micro-adjustment feature. :-!
> 
> Where's the Pre Order link??? LOL


One very important thing (IMO) for owner satisfaction. Whether using the old style (rice bead) or newer (5000T/800Ti) style bracelet, one thing is very important. It must be adjustable to fit comfortably on anyone's wrist. Micro adjustment holes, half links, whatever it takes. Also should be rather easy to fit over a wet suit sleeve without adding/removing links (not an easy task considering we've got a myriad of thicknesses of wet suits to consider). But that ability would be a HUGE plus IMHO.

If doable, a combination of micro adjustment holes, a divers extension AND a ratcheting clasp should accomplish all this, though this may not be reasonably achievable.


----------



## gt-tech (Jun 19, 2008)

Great idea..... :-!

I don't own a Doxa but I like them very much. There was a time that I was looking to buy a used 750.

The 5000 case with a classic off-center-text dial and the beads-of-rise bracelet with the new clasp will be a great combo


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Where do I send my deposit?? Lol, as T-bone said, micro adjustment in the bracelet would be nice. I always seem to be in between. Half link, whatever. 

If Doxa builds it, they will come....


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good thinking: evolution, not replication.
DW


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

perfectlykevin said:


> I won't need a HRV (maybe make some without???) but I'm so in for the nice, thick case sides ala the 5000T!!! I'm not a fan of the screws that attach the bracelet to the case, prefer spring bars since I've never lost a watch with them.
> 
> Love to see what others have in mind!
> 
> Kev


no HRV for me is better... who needs another hole in the case anyway.

and please a version with big fat spring bar on 22 mm wide and 5mm thick leather strap:-!, like anonimo Kodiak® Leather Straps.
Since i never wear the bracelet: My TGRAPH still has the plastic wrap on the bracelet.

different strokes for different folks...

Martin


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow,

Ask and you shall receive!

Thanks Doxa!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess I'm going to be the lone dissenter in the group, but
I'm not particularly interested in another Doxa sub 750t,1000t,1200t,5000t,
etc t. What I would really like to see is Doxa do something a bit more unique. A Doxa Army update or at least a real look back at some of Doxa's much earlier vintage pieces, only well and truly updated. Please do not mis understand I do love my Doxa's, but if you really look at the Doxa sub's progression there really is a certain "sameness" to them all. I personally think Doxa needs to go outside itself and not continue to just run along side themselves. Just my opinion and does not reflect the opinions of the mgmt.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

T Bone said:


> One very important thing (IMO) for owner satisfaction. Whether using the old style (rice bead) or newer (5000T/800Ti) style bracelet, one thing is very important. It must be adjustable to fit comfortably on anyone's wrist. Micro adjustment holes, half links, whatever it takes. Also should be rather easy to fit over a wet suit sleeve without adding/removing links (not an easy task considering we've got a myriad of thicknesses of wet suits to consider). But that ability would be a HUGE plus IMHO.
> 
> If doable, a combination of micro adjustment holes, a divers extension AND a ratcheting clasp should accomplish all this, though this may not be reasonably achievable.


You've got it right T, the bracelet needs a higher degree of adjustability than what the 5000T bracelet offers. I like my 5000T, but the ratcheting extension doesn't expand enough to accommodate even a 3mm with wrist zippers, while the simple flip-lock extension on my 750Ts and 1000T do.

For DOXA...please, please, please don't make it with an HRV. The 5000T and the 1200T are available for those who like them, but don't start making every new Sub with HRVs. If you do feel it's necessary, make it optional or have two models. My suggestion...make a 1500T without a valve, and a 1500Thv with a valve.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll take a SUB1500T Caribbean.

I don't really care which bracelet style because I will be replacing it with a Zulu strap anyway.

Better yet, how about a Zulu strap option for those who don't care about bracelet and let us save a few dollars?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Geoffrey said:


> I guess I'm going to be the lone dissenter in the group, but
> I'm not particularly interested in another Doxa sub 750t,1000t,1200t,5000t,
> etc t. What I would really like to see is Doxa do something a bit more unique. A Doxa Army update or at least a real look back at some of Doxa's much earlier vintage pieces, only well and truly updated. Please do not mis understand I do love my Doxa's, but if you really look at the Doxa sub's progression there really is a certain "sameness" to them all. I personally think Doxa needs to go outside itself and not continue to just run along side themselves. Just my opinion and does not reflect the opinions of the mgmt.
> Cheers
> Geoffrey


If it ain't broke...don't fix it.

Doxa has just recently released a re-issued vintage 30's watch...


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> You've got it right T, the bracelet needs a higher degree of adjustability than what the 5000T bracelet offers. I like my 5000T, but the ratcheting extension doesn't expand enough to accommodate even a 3mm with wrist zippers, while the simple flip-lock extension on my 750Ts and 1000T do.
> 
> For DOXA...please, please, please don't make it with an HRV. The 5000T and the 1200T are available for those who like them, but don't start making every new Sub with HRVs. If you do feel it's necessary, make it optional or have two models. My suggestion...make a 1500T without a valve, and a 1500Thv with a valve.


I would guess that these will all have the HRV...if I read the OP correctly it would appear that the 1500T will utilize the existing 5000T case with classic dial, lesser movement, and an eventual BOR bracelet. Personally, I'm all for this course of action. It makes good business sense as well where it will not be necessary to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> I would guess that these will all have the HRV...if I read the OP correctly it would appear that the 1500T will utilize the existing 5000T case with classic dial, lesser movement, and an eventual BOR bracelet. Personally, I'm all for this course of action. It makes good business sense as well where it will not be necessary to re-invent the wheel.


Sounds correct with one exception. I believe DOXA intends to retain the upgraded movement of the 5000T according to this line:


> This will actually bring the large size classic DOXA with technically refined case and bracelet and a higher grade movement.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Sounds correct with one exception. I believe DOXA intends to retain the upgraded movement of the 5000T according to this line:


:-! Even better!!! Bring it! :-!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

how about a 'real' beads of rice bracelet rather than the cross connected ones we have now


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Now the hand wringing starts...Pro? DS? SR? what to get, what to get!!:-x


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

putnam dan said:


> how about a 'real' beads of rice bracelet rather than the cross connected ones we have now


This is what I'd like to see - a bracelet that looks as authentic as possible to whatever was used originally. I don't know what sort of clasp they originally had, so if there's something truly better available now that would make it more useable or durable that would be great, but keep the look and feel of the original bracelet. I've read that it was an extremely comfortable bracelet.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> I would guess that these will all have the HRV...if I read the OP correctly it would appear that the 1500T will utilize the existing 5000T case with classic dial, lesser movement, and an eventual BOR bracelet. Personally, I'm all for this course of action. It makes good business sense as well where it will not be necessary to re-invent the wheel.


I can understand using the same basic case, but wouldn't not including the HRV simply mean there are a few less steps in the manufacturing process? Just skip the step where you drill a hole in the case and put in the HRV.

I will never need a HRV, it's just one more place for water to enter the watch and it's adding something to the cost. I'd vote for leaving it out.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

HilltopMichael said:


> This is what I'd like to see - a bracelet that looks as authentic as possible to whatever was used originally. I don't know what sort of clasp they originally had, so if there's something truly better available now that would make it more useable or durable that would be great, but keep the look and feel of the original bracelet. I've read that it was an extremely comfortable bracelet.


Probably comfortable but notoriously prone to failure...I much prefer the look of the bead of rice bracelet with the security of the links as apposed to individually crimped "rice beads".


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

HilltopMichael said:


> I can understand using the same basic case, but wouldn't not including the HRV simply mean there are a few less steps in the manufacturing process? Just skip the step where you drill a hole in the case and put in the HRV.
> 
> I will never need a HRV, it's just one more place for water to enter the watch and it's adding something to the cost. I'd vote for leaving it out.


Having absolutley no clue if I am correct, just hypothesizing here, but I would bet that Doxa has an inventory of 5000T style cases with HRV already drilled...using these already manufactured cases would add to the ease of producing the watch. Again, I have no idea what I'm talking about...just words.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

I like my 5000T SH just like it is. I'd be interested to see an updated version. I don't dive so don't care about wetsuit fitting. I like the screwbars. I like the solid feel of the 5000 bracelet.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm on the Doxa mailing list. Let me/us know when the pre-order starts.


----------



## murphy77 (Jan 11, 2010)

do it please, 
do it please,
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, 
do it please, .............

pretty please. 

1 x customer here


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> You've got it right T, the bracelet needs a higher degree of adjustability than what the 5000T bracelet offers. I like my 5000T, but the ratcheting extension doesn't expand enough to accommodate even a 3mm with wrist zippers, while the simple flip-lock extension on my 750Ts and 1000T do.
> 
> For DOXA...please, please, please don't make it with an HRV. The 5000T and the 1200T are available for those who like them, but don't start making every new Sub with HRVs. If you do feel it's necessary, make it optional or have two models. My suggestion...make a 1500T without a valve, and a 1500Thv with a valve.


Have to agree with Ty and T on this one - I'm in a 7mm wetsuit all year round in So Cal, and I could not dive with the 5000T without adding an additional link so it could fit on my wrist. Very annoying for someone who doesn't want to change out links/straps between diving and non-diving days.

Micro-adjustment and the ratcheting clasp would have been a perfect combination for sizing and for diving purposes.

If you need me, I'll be in the water with my trusty 750 pro. :-!

Avi


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Have to agree with Ty and T on this one - I'm in a 7mm wetsuit all year round in So Cal, and I could not dive with the 5000T without adding an additional link so it could fit on my wrist. Very annoying for someone who doesn't want to change out links/straps between diving and non-diving days.
> 
> Micro-adjustment and the ratcheting clasp would have been a perfect combination for sizing and for diving purposes.
> 
> ...


Hi Avi ... I have made the same comments before about the 5000 T. I dive here as well, but not with the 5000 T, it has just been a warm water diver. I always thought that the 5000 T would have been fine here if they would have used some half size links like they do on the BOR bracelet All my 750 T's had that and I removed one and they work fine here with the thick wetsuit. But I don't need another watch with the 5000 T bracelet unless it will work with a 6.5-7 mm suit.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yes, one more thing about the 1500T's design: make sure that there's enough gap between the casing and the cross pins for a Zulu strap. I have to use a crappy, thin Zulu clone strap on my 5000T because the proper Zulu strap is too thick to fit through.


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

If I don't miss my guess, I'd say that Doxa probably has a bunch of 5000T cases in inventory so, the HRV is probably a decision that has already been made. I could live with the HRV. I like it on my 1200T and on my Sea Dweller even though I don't dive any longer.

As for the 1500T having the classic dial and BOR bracelet, that's what I had hoped the 5000T would have when they introduced it. Much as I've promised myself I'd never own more than one Doxa, I'd sure take a serious look at the 1500T with these features.

One more comment on the bracelet, it should be the thicker bracelet like on the GMTs and the 1200Ts, or course. :-!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

fnfalman said:


> *I'll take a SUB1500T Caribbean.*
> 
> I don't really care which bracelet style because I will be replacing it with a Zulu strap anyway.
> 
> Better yet, how about a Zulu strap option for those who don't care about bracelet and let us save a few dollars?


+ 1 :-!

The only thing I don't like about the 5000T is the dial..... I much prefer the classic DOXA dial with black / white lume and no bling b-) So this could be perfect!!!



fnfalman said:


> Oh yes, one more thing about the 1500T's design: make sure that there's enough gap between the casing and the cross pins for a Zulu strap. I have to use a crappy, thin Zulu clone strap on my 5000T because the proper Zulu strap is too thick to fit through.


My thoughts exactly.... maybe a thinner screwbar could be supplied so that you could fit a Maratac zulu strap on.... I'm a zulu strap addict so the fact that I couldn't get a decent one on my 5000T Carib is the main reason I flipped it o|

Also, I actually prefer a HRV on my dive watches.... and if DOXA could come up with a rubber dive strap to boot I'd be in HEAVEN :-!

Can't wait to hear what comes of this..... I'm very keen!!


----------



## TMahaun (Dec 18, 2007)

This will probably get me strung up by a bunch of people (mostly those who bought the 1200 DWL)....but how about a DWL limited edition for those of us who are just too damned big for the 1200.....Doesn't have to include a book, just the DWL helmet on the face. I'd settle for an ultra-limited number even (one would be enough for me) but I'm willing to bet others would want one too.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> We at DOXA think, it is time to move forward. The SUB750T was a step in the continuous evolution of the DOXA SUB line, what we can possibly see happening is a new SUB1500T based on the SUB5000T Case, but with the classic DOXA dial, HRV, double crown gaskets and eventually a classic bracelet. This will actually bring the large size classic DOXA with technically refined case and bracelet and a higher grade movement.
> 
> Let us hear your comments, and then a poll will be started in a few days
> 
> DOXA


Very interested in this direction! The 5000T case is a perfect size. 
- Adapt the GMT beads of rice bracelet for it with the ratcheting clasp, (with micro adjustments).
- Classic Doxa dial, (with slightly larger lumed hour markers). Or develop a new classic Military dial for this 1500T model.
- Develop an optional rubber dive strap that that fits the 5000T case.

I'm very interested to see where this idea is going. :-!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Very interested in this direction! The 5000T case is a perfect size.
> - Adapt the GMT beads of rice bracelet for it with the ratcheting clasp, (with micro adjustments).
> - Classic Doxa dial, (with slightly larger lumed hour markers). Or develop a new classic Military dial for this 1500T model.
> - Develop an optional rubber dive strap that that fits the 5000T case.
> ...


I'm with DEMO (and a bunch of the rest of you) on this one too. I was content to stop collecting Doxas with the arrival of my 1200T Searambler. Give me a 1500T Sharkie, as DEMO describes, with a white minute hand (I"m not a fan of the orange hand on the Sharkie) and I'll jump to be on the pre-order list. Add GTLS tubes, and it'll become my one-and-only watch.

Rob


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds good... 

but PLEEEEEEEASE... if you put in an HRV, please center it on the side of the case. It looks a bit odd off center like in the 1200Ts


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

The Classic Doxa dial is one of the most readable watch dials in the business. I was at the Dr's office a while back and one of the nurses noticed my 1000T pro from about ten feet away and commented about the dial. I always felt I would go for a 5000T if the indices and hands were black steel instead of polished stainless. I think one of the reasons that I reach for a Doxa first is that the classic dial really draws your eye to it. 

The only other improvement that I would love to see is drilled lugs. unfortunately for my bankbook I've never seen a Doxa that I didn't like:-d.

Joe


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds great. Give it a domed crystal and you'll really be talking.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Great news!with a classic rice bracelet...i want one:-d


----------



## victus1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Make it in a Divingstar and I'm buying.

Can you offer a 300T Re-issue style bracelet w/micro-adj clasp as an option???

I already have tons of rice beads!!


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in...various flavours please...i.e., Caribbean!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it's time that Doxa start givig the options of flat vs domed crystal, bracelet style, HRV or no valve, etc. I see many requests that contradict each other but think it might be easier to start incorp. slight mods done at the factory to accomodate each individual order. Could be the next step in delivering a unique product

Kev


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm ready to pre-order now!
I would like to see a logo in the lower left quadrant of the dial.
I know that the USD logo is out of the question and it wouldn't be right to do a DWL logo, that is unless Dr. Pete approves. How about a Jenny Fish logo? After all they did produce the first 1000M dive watch.

The logo could state Jenny Caribbean, first 1000M dive watch.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

perfectlykevin said:


> I think it's time that Doxa start givig the options of flat vs domed crystal, bracelet style, HRV or no valve, etc. I see many requests that contradict each other but think it might be easier to start incorp. slight mods done at the factory to accomodate each individual order. Could be the next step in delivering a unique product
> 
> Kev


A large sized classic dialed Doxa SUB will sell...in any incarnation. There is no way that everyone will be perfectly happy because it will be impossible to address all options...and not economically feasible. Just build it and it will be bought...guaranteed!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> A large sized classic dialed Doxa SUB will sell...in any incarnation. There is no way that everyone will be perfectly happy because it will be impossible to address all options...and not economically feasible. Just build it and it will be bought...guaranteed!


*"Just build it and it will be bought...guaranteed!"*


I agree, If DOXA tried to incorporate every suggestion the watch would look like a Frankenstein. If they made special watches to order the cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> A large sized classic dialed Doxa SUB will sell...in any incarnation. There is no way that everyone will be perfectly happy because it will be impossible to address all options...and not economically feasible. Just build it and it will be bought...guaranteed!


I meant more like have half the cases with or without the HRV. Design a bracelet that can be used to fit any sized case (well, they did that with the GMT bracelet and every rice bead brac. I suppose). I'm talking a few of the possibles not every single one. Design the thing to accept a flat or a domed crystal. It's not a big deal really until you start to assemble it, then it's just a matter of plugging in the right crystal to the right case and then slap on the right bracelet.

Kev

EDIT: It's not a new concept in watch building, many places (Dwatch as an example) are already doing this. I'm just suggesting that Doxa start as well. Makes sense to do it for direct order, but I could see where ordering from a retailer would present a problem.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

perfectlykevin said:


> I meant more like have half the cases with or without the HRV. Design a bracelet that can be used to fit any sized case (well, they did that with the GMT bracelet and every rice bead brac. I suppose). I'm talking a few of the possibles not every single one. Design the thing to accept a flat or a domed crystal. It's not a big deal really until you start to assemble it, then it's just a matter of plugging in the right crystal to the right case and then slap on the right bracelet.
> 
> Kev
> 
> EDIT: It's not a new concept in watch building, many places (Dwatch as an example) are already doing this. I'm just suggesting that Doxa start as well. Makes sense to do it for direct order, but I could see where ordering from a retailer would present a problem.


Yep, I know what you're saying and it makes sense...for the smaller boutique brands. It's a great way to build loyalty and brand recognition. Doxa already has that recognition and a huge "fan" base, even outside the forum. A poll may be in order to ascertain "majority rules" and then go from there. Here is my ideal Doxa...and I bet a lot of others would agree:

Classic dial configuration.
Logo on the dial (Jenny Fish?)
5000T case (with HRV and drilled lugs)
ETA 2892
Beads of rice GMT bracelet.
Ratcheting diver clasp with micro-adjust.

Nothing too fancy there and it is just a 5000T with a classic dial and bracelet...but that is my ideal Doxa!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> yep, i know what you're saying and it makes sense...for the smaller boutique brands. It's a great way to build loyalty and brand recognition. Doxa already has that recognition and a huge "fan" base, even outside the forum. A poll may be in order to ascertain "majority rules" and then go from there. Here is my ideal doxa...and i bet a lot of others would agree:
> 
> Classic dial configuration.
> Logo on the dial (jenny fish?)
> ...


yes:-!


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

i have been playing...


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

wow that actually looks hot |>


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

jay.scratch said:


> wow that actually looks hot |>


Black PVD bezel


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Eh. The all black PVD doesn't do it for me but make it on the inner ring only and it would be nice.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Peter Atwood said:


> Eh. The all black PVD doesn't do it for me but make it on the inner ring only and it would be nice.


I could live with that:-!


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

My ideal one 

Classic dial configuration.

5000T case (with HRV and drilled lugs but right size for rubber straps)
ETA 2892 
GMT bracelet with micro adjust clasp
Deeper bezel engravements and option for black bezel as well


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe it's time for DOXA now to add some comments/options now !!?


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

it would be cool to have different bezel option like:

Diver's Time Elapse/12 hours GMT bezel.

Martin


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Here is my ideal Doxa...and I bet a lot of others would agree:
> 
> Classic dial configuration.
> Logo on the dial (Jenny Fish?)
> ...


+ 1 :-!

And if DOXA can make a rubber strap & enough clearance to get a zulu strap on it I'm in heaven 

I love the helmet logo off the 1000T COSC dials.... that'd be perfect!


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

And the bezel in metric for a change instead of feet !!


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> Classic dial configuration.
> Logo on the dial (Jenny Fish?)
> 5000T case (with HRV and drilled lugs)
> ETA 2892
> ...


I have to admit this sounds perfect to me as well. This is my first post as new Doxa owner (5000 Pro) and this configuration would get me off of the couch to order another. Thanks Doxa for posting your ideas and asking for feedback. It is really cool to allow your customers some insight into your design process.


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

DocRandy said:


> Oh ya 1 tiny more thing. PLEASE make it affordable.....you know around the 1200T Pricing. I guarentee you'll sell a TON


I doubt you will see a watch with a high grade ETA 2892 movement priced similar to the 1200. If it is, you are right about selling a ton of them.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I'm hoping that Doxa's conspicuous absense from this thread means that they are waaaaayy too busy developing this SUB incarnation to respond. I would love for the next message from Doxa start with. "INTRODUCING THE 1500T!". With bated breath I wait!


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> I'm hoping that Doxa's conspicuous absense from this thread means that they are waaaaayy too busy developing this SUB incarnation to respond. I would love for the next message from Doxa start with. "INTRODUCING THE 1500T!". With bated breath I wait!


I think you're right ; waaaaaaaaaaaayy too busy !!!!!!:-!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> I'm hoping that Doxa's conspicuous absense from this thread means that they are waaaaayy too busy developing this SUB incarnation to respond. *I would love for the next message from Doxa start with. "INTRODUCING THE 1500T!". With bated breath I wait!*


You and me both mate! I'm really hoping that this comes to fruition


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Too add to the discussion...

I love the weight of 800ti case. It's just fantastic, big but light. I'd like to see this 1500t offered in steel or ti. I also own the 5000t but I find the case to be a little bit unbalanced at times simply because of the weight. 

I love the bracelets offered with the 5000 and 800ti because the ratchet mechanism is so easy to adjust especially in the hot weather months. The BOR would also be fine as long as we have that ratchet adjustment. 

My dream combos would be the 800ti case with classic Divingstar dial or Searambler dial. I'm willing to fork over the cash today for both of those watches.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Still watching*

Hi everyone, still no "introducing the SUB15000T" thread, because we are still observing this thread and trying to find a good solution to cover and pack the majority of the indeas into one watch.

DOXA


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Peter Atwood said:


> Too add to the discussion...
> 
> I love the weight of 800ti case. It's just fantastic, big but light. I'd like to see this 1500t offered in steel or ti. I also own the 5000t but I find the case to be a little bit unbalanced at times simply because of the weight.


X2

I would pick a 800 case ( even in steel) over a 5000t


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jay.scratch said:


> X2
> 
> I would pick a 800 case ( even in steel) over a 5000t


The 800 case *IS* the 5000T case in Titanium


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

germ5150 said:


> I doubt you will see a watch with a high grade ETA 2892 movement priced similar to the 1200. If it is, you are right about selling a ton of them.


just as an FYI Korsbek Oceaneer uses a top grade 2892 for $1,595


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

jclevoy said:


> The 800 case *IS* the 5000T case in Titanium


Jason,
Noob question here, but isn't the 800's case 44.7mm and the 5000 case 45mm even? Only owning the 5000, I had just assumed they were different as well.

-Joel


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

germ5150 said:


> Jason,
> Noob question here, but isn't the 800's case 44.7mm and the 5000 case 45mm even? Only owning the 5000, I had just assumed they were different as well.
> 
> -Joel


This might be my mistake as I do not own a 800Ti. When I was recently at a dive show in Chicago (the DWL event), I was able to handle a 800Ti and compare it to a 5000T. For all intents and purposes, the 5000T and 800Ti are built the same. The specs might be slightly different, but when handling the watches, the weight was obviously different, but that was the only discernible difference to me.

Just my 2c


----------



## skindiver2005 (Mar 10, 2006)

caesarmascetti said:


> just as an FYI Korsbek Oceaneer uses a top grade 2892 for $1,595


to the best of knowledge the Oceaneer uses the 2892, the DOXA SUb5000 uses the 2892-A2, 2 different animals

cheers
skindiver


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

caesarmascetti said:


> just as an FYI Korsbek Oceaneer uses a top grade 2892 for $1,595


The movement is in the $250 price range so I am sure it can be done but the vast majority of watches with that movement come with a higher price tag. If the Doxa is made with the "finish out" of that Korbsek just to get to a price point, it would be a shame IMHO.


----------



## YOHOHO (Dec 15, 2006)

skindiver2005 said:


> to the best of knowledge the Oceaneer uses the 2892, the DOXA SUb5000 uses the 2892-A2, 2 different animals
> 
> cheers
> skindiver


Korsbek is 2892-A2 as well

http://korsbek.com/products-oceaneer.php


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

My vote is for a 5000T like case using pins to secure the bracelet rather than screws. Easier to find rubber straps.
Also back to the original style face.

Bill


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I REALLY hope that the 1500T is not titanium...I need a heavier watch and am not a fan of titanium.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi everyone, still no "introducing the SUB15000T" thread, because we are still observing this thread and trying to find a good solution to cover and pack the majority of the ideas into one watch.
> 
> DOXA


Well there you go group! We've got their attention, keep the ideas and preferences rolling in. VERY cool to have the ear of the maker before things are finalized, let's make good use of the opportunity. :-!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

My thought is that unless Doxa does something
a bit more radical in the 1500 t design; new dial color, new bezel design,
flip lock deployment, etc. The 1500t will be nice but nothing special, nothing
new....A new Doxa Army 1500T done right would definitely be my
next Doxa. Feel free to start tossing those brickbats.
Cheers.


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think this is possible but would suggest to have the crown at the left side and hrv @ 3 o'clock 
Same size case as the 5000
Same dial size


----------



## jamesfreshner (Sep 13, 2009)

Count me in. Consider doing a PVD as well. :-!


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> My thought is that unless Doxa does something
> a bit more radical in the 1500 t design; new dial color, new bezel design,
> flip lock deployment, etc. The 1500t will be nice but nothing special, nothing
> new....A new Doxa Army 1500T done right would definitely be my
> ...


Well said :-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

germ5150 said:


> The movement is in the $250 price range so I am sure it can be done but the vast majority of watches with that movement come with a higher price tag. If the Doxa is made with the "finish out" of that Korbsek just to get to a price point, it would be a shame IMHO.


not really sure what you mean by "finish out" but Ive owned a 600t and a 1000t Tusa, and have examined an Oceaneer nd I can assure hiyou the Korsbek does not take a back seat to the Doxa they both have their own style one is tool the other is retro but by no means is the Korsbek inferior, in fact the case and final assembly for Korsbek is done by Fricker


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

caesarmascetti said:


> not really sure what you mean by "finish out" but Ive owned a 600t and a 1000t Tusa, and have examined an Oceaneer nd I can assure hiyou the Korsbek does not take a back seat to the Doxa they both have their own style one is tool the other is retro but by no means is the Korsbek inferior, in fact the case and final assembly for Korsbek is done by Fricker


Didn't mean to offend. If you are pleased with the finish out on the Korsbek that is all that matters. Although it still doesn't appear to be a top grade/COSC movement though. I searched on WUS and in the wild and I can't seem to find a reference to it having a Top Grade or COSC 2982. If it doesn't refer to it then it is probably an Elabore , which goes to my original point on price. The 5000T and (making an assumption here) the 1500 would have top grade 2982's.

Since your Doxa reference point is still 600s and 1000's, I would also encourage you to check out the 5000. It is truly a wonderful watch and it seems (personal opinion here) more refined than my 600T.

-Joel


----------



## YOHOHO (Dec 15, 2006)

germ5150 said:


> Didn't mean to offend. If you are pleased with the finish out on the Korsbek that is all that matters. Although it still doesn't appear to be a top grade/COSC movement though. I searched on WUS and in the wild and I can't seem to find a reference to it having a Top Grade or COSC 2982. If it doesn't refer to it then it is probably an Elabore , which goes to my original point on price. The 5000T and (making an assumption here) the 1500 would have top grade 2982's.
> 
> Since your Doxa reference point is still 600s and 1000's, I would also encourage you to check out the 5000. It is truly a wonderful watch and it seems (personal opinion here) more refined than my 600T.
> 
> -Joel


Here is a Korsbek reference. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=1798224&postcount=1

I've had the 5000t and TGraph (2005) along with Korsbek...finish or spelling weren't ever a problem with the Korsbek in comparison to the Doxa... I like 'em all though...Different animals....


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Geoffrey said:


> My thought is that unless Doxa does something
> a bit more radical in the 1500 t design; new dial color, new bezel design,
> flip lock deployment, etc. The 1500t will be nice but nothing special, nothing
> new....A new Doxa Army 1500T done right would definitely be my
> ...


I agree with a new dial color...very cool...but changing the bezel would be a mistake. It is the No-Decomp. bezel that sets Doxa apart from every other watch.

I would love to see an Army re-edition but in addition to a new large sized, classically styled SUB Doxa.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> I agree with a new dial color...very cool...but changing the bezel would be a mistake. It is the No-Decomp. bezel that sets Doxa apart from every other watch.
> 
> I would love to see an Army re-edition but in addition to a new large sized, classically styled SUB Doxa.


We dis agree on the "No De-Comp" bezel idea. My thought is there are plenty of
these in all various sizes and colors available. Doxa wants to "move forward" but how do you move forward if essentially all you change is the depth rating on the case by making it a little bigger / smaller etc. We have all seen some of the earlier Doxa's before the no De Comp bezel, (Jason specifically has a beauty). But what about really looking into Doxa's past to give us something more unique and less of a cookie cutter in design. Don't forget Omega and Rolex essentially kept their same design until the launch a whole new re-designed product line....Doxa is just re hashing their line with minor tweaks here / there. If I'm going to spend $1800-$2200 for a watch I either want another "Doc Pete" special or at least a Doxa that looks different because it is different. Thanks for your ear.
Cheers
cheers.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

germ5150 said:


> Didn't mean to offend. If you are pleased with the finish out on the Korsbek that is all that matters. Although it still doesn't appear to be a top grade/COSC movement though. I searched on WUS and in the wild and I can't seem to find a reference to it having a Top Grade or COSC 2982. If it doesn't refer to it then it is probably an Elabore , which goes to my original point on price. The 5000T and (making an assumption here) the 1500 would have top grade 2982's.
> 
> Since your Doxa reference point is still 600s and 1000's, I would also encourage you to check out the 5000. It is truly a wonderful watch and it seems (personal opinion here) more refined than my 600T.
> 
> -Joel


No offence taken, Doxa uses an elabore grade 2892 in the 5000t I saw a pic of the case opened up and the balance wheel did not have flared spokes, indicating it was not a top or cosc (as they both have flared spokes on the balance wheel) Korsbek does in fact use a top grade which is identical to the COSC it just has not been sent for certification, Fricker regulates them themselves before shipping.

Oh and just as an FYI MKII LRRP MilSub uses a 2892 Elabore Grade as well in a wonderfully finished piece for around $1,300 so you can find nice dive pieces for $1,600 or less with 2892's, they're certainly not Doxas but they do exist, and they are very nice in their own right.


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Why not a Ceramic (Orange) bezel ?


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

WS72 said:


> Why not a Ceramic (Orange) bezel ?


now you're talkin'.
G


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> My thought is there are plenty of
> these in all various sizes and colors available. Doxa wants to "move forward" but how do you move forward if essentially all you change is the depth rating on the case by making it a little bigger / smaller etc.


Agree. I have posted the same opinion on another thread. 
I don't think I could justify to pay retail price for another "same design" Doxa. 
That's just my opinion


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

caesarmascetti said:


> No offence taken, Doxa uses an elabore grade 2892 in the 5000t I saw a pic of the case opened up and the balance wheel did not have flared spokes, indicating it was not a top or cosc (as they both have flared spokes on the balance wheel) Korsbek does in fact use a top grade which is identical to the COSC it just has not been sent for certification, Fricker regulates them themselves before shipping.
> 
> Oh and just as an FYI MKII LRRP MilSub uses a 2892 Elabore Grade as well in a wonderfully finished piece for around $1,300 so you can find nice dive pieces for $1,600 or less with 2892's, they're certainly not Doxas but they do exist, and they are very nice in their own right.


That's a good point on having the watch open. I have never cracked open my 5000T. I did ask when I purchased it and the online guys stated it was "top grade". I also found this post from DOXA SA last year stating that they use "top grade" 2892's ( https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1674481#poststop ), also this post from earlier this year ( https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2584608#poststop )I assumed that both of these were official statements. We should probably start a new thread or do this through PM as we are pretty far off topic now.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Still watching*



DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi everyone, still no "introducing the SUB15000T" thread, because we are still observing this thread and trying to find a good solution to cover and pack the majority of the indeas into one watch.
> 
> DOXA


Glad to see you are still out there...this is going to be one nice watch.:-!
I'd still like to see the Jenny fish logo in the lower left quadrant.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

please see the pics below from this forum, in the pics you can clearly see that the balance wheel spokes are straight and not flared, this indicates an Elabore grade. Top/ and COSC grades use a flared balance wheel. What the person you spoke to may have ment is that they use a "high grade" 2892, sometimes associate high grade with top, but it's not the same. People use high grade to indicate anything above base. Although the 2829 does not come in a base or standard grade only elabore or better:

I took photos you decide;-) quick & dirty
















































































































__________________
Johnny


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Geoffrey said:


> We dis agree on the "No De-Comp" bezel idea. My thought is there are plenty of
> these in all various sizes and colors available. Doxa wants to "move forward" but how do you move forward if essentially all you change is the depth rating on the case by making it a little bigger / smaller etc. We have all seen some of the earlier Doxa's before the no De Comp bezel, (Jason specifically has a beauty). *But what about really looking into Doxa's past to give us something more unique and less of a cookie cutter in design.* Don't forget Omega and Rolex essentially kept their same design until the launch a whole new re-designed product line....Doxa is just re hashing their line with minor tweaks here / there. If I'm going to spend $1800-$2200 for a watch I either want another "Doc Pete" special or at least a Doxa that looks different because it is different. Thanks for your ear.
> Cheers
> cheers.


They just did that...


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

jay.scratch said:


> Agree. I have posted the same opinion on another thread.
> I don't think I could justify to pay retail price for another "same design" Doxa.
> That's just my opinion


There's always the Ceramica...leave the classically styled Doxa SUB for the rest of us! :-!


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

caesarmascetti, thanks for the pics and for explaining it. Just learned something new |>



romeo-1 said:


> There's always the Ceramica...leave the classically styled Doxa SUB for the rest of us! :-!


Not in USA
And there's nothing wrong with the classically styled Doxa sub btw. I love the vintage 300t subs and I'm glad Doxa came out with the 1200t since it's a "close (modern) replica" :-!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I love the classic Doxa but a ceramic bezel option would be nice, or how
about a Sapphire bezel?:think:


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

FWIW I'd buy this tomorrow.....

5000T case
Traditional dial
Helmet logo (as per the 1000T COSC dial)
And, a *rubber dive strap* to fit, or adjust the case / screwbar set-up so you can get a zulu strap on it.

That's it, would be perfect for me :-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

GGD said:


> FWIW I'd buy this tomorrow.....
> 
> 5000T case
> Traditional dial
> ...


Me too! I would even like to see the Jenny logo...or a partnership with another scuba related entity...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

So nobody else digs the titanium case idea for the 1500t? I'm not saying do them all that way but it would nice to have some of them available in titanium. The Divingstar or Searambler dial with domed crystal in that lightweight case with ratcheting bracelet.. ...man that would be sweet.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Peter Atwood said:


> So nobody else digs the titanium case idea for the 1500t? I'm not saying do them all that way but it would nice to have some of them available in titanium. The Divingstar or Searambler dial with domed crystal in that lightweight case with ratcheting bracelet.. ...man that would be sweet.


Not for me...I just am not a fan of lightweight titanium on a diver...it just feels insubstantial. That's just my personal opinion...heavy = quality! :-!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Peter Atwood said:


> So nobody else digs the titanium case idea for the 1500t? I'm not saying do them all that way but it would nice to have some of them available in titanium. The Divingstar or Searambler dial with domed crystal in that lightweight case with ratcheting bracelet.. ...man that would be sweet.


I dig Ti, since it's a superior metal for a diving watch but I doubt Doxa would do well releasing another Ti watch. The crowd seems to prefer a heavier watch nowadays and Ti isn't used as much as it used to be sadly.

Kev


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

Seeing that the last 45mm DS that wasn't a COSC or GMT version was the 300T reissue I'll like to see a 1500T DS with a dive strap option. :-!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

outatime said:


> I love the classic Doxa but a ceramic bezel option would be nice, or how
> about a Sapphire bezel?:think:


Good idea...:think:


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

I have owned four Doxas. Currently I do not have one. If you built a new 1500 as described at the start of this thread, I would be back in the Doxa camp. Make mine with rice, thank you.


----------



## arrenegado (May 20, 2010)

1 + for the use of pins to secure the bracelet rather than screws.

Regards 

J Vargas



William said:


> My vote is for a 5000T like case using pins to secure the bracelet rather than screws. Easier to find rubber straps.
> Also back to the original style face.
> 
> Bill


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> Yes, a rice-bead bracelet with a flip lock clasp and a ratcheting micro-adjustment feature. This watch would be a fantastic success from its inception.
> 
> BTW, go ahead and polish the center-links;-)


I've been waiting for this watch. The best of all the models wrapped up in one. I agree about waiting until the bracelet is ready to go. Sell it on bracelet with a rubber strap included, and in a perfect world, it would be great if the clasp could be used with the strap as on the Ploprof re-edition and Sinn U1. For me, this complete pachage makes a very attractive purchase, and feels value packed.

Mark


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

MarkJnK said:


> Sell it on bracelet with a rubber strap included, and in a perfect world, *it would be great if the clasp could be used with the strap as on the Ploprof re-edition and Sinn U1.* For me, this complete pachage makes a very attractive purchase, and feels value packed.
> 
> Mark


100% Mark!!!!

C'mon DOXA, do it already..... I've got $$ burning a hole in my PP account & I know I'll spend them on something else if given half a chance (I'm easily distracted by the shiny things :-d).

Nothing beats a rubber strap on a killer deployant clasp..... that would be so AWESOME and would put the 1500T completely over the top IMO b-)


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

ggd said:


> 100% mark!!!!
> 
> C'mon doxa, do it already..... I've got $$ burning a hole in my pp account & i know i'll spend them on something else if given half a chance (i'm easily distracted by the shiny things :-d).
> 
> Nothing beats a rubber strap on a killer deployant clasp..... That would be so awesome and would put the 1500t completely over the top imo b-)


+2:-!:-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Don't leave us hangin' Doxa...any updates?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I currently own a 750T Searambler, which wears reasonably well on my skinny, flat 6.75" wrist. The 5000T is probably on my short list, primarily because of its upgraded 2892 movement and bracelet. I would also like to see the same upgraded 2892 movement and bracelet intergrated into the 1000T/1200T size. I am not a vintage Doxa purist and don't think that any previous Doxa model can match the current 5000T in terms of technological features.


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

It took me a LONG while to get used to the look of the 5000t dial but it has really grown on me. 
So when all you guys flip your 5000t to pick up the new 1500, I'll be waiting in the shadows. 

Muh Ha Ha

(I'm such an idiot)


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm hoping that perhaps the reason for the delayed reveal
is that Doxa is re considering dial,dial material, maybe even new colors
and a new bezel design. I have been going thru Dr. Pete's excellent
Hx of the Doxa Sub and there are some great early Doxa's in there
that would be outstanding candidates for updating. I suspect however that the 1500T is already a done deal and unless its more than a tweak here,there,Milimeter case increment etc...that the new 1500T will be just "okay". But I'm still hoping for that WOW factor to kick in.
Cheers all.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We have been eagerly watching this post and considering everyones ideas, and now the DOXA elves are looking at all of the responses to this post to see what the most asked for features are for the new watch:-!

DOXA


----------



## Lancair (Feb 22, 2010)

GGD said:


> FWIW I'd buy this tomorrow.....
> 
> 5000T case
> Traditional dial
> ...


Me too.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> in reply to the SUB750T POLL;
> 
> ...


Bummer. I'd rather see a re-edition of the Sub 600T. :-(


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That's great news!



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We have been eagerly watching this post and considering everyones ideas, and now the DOXA elves are looking at all of the responses to this post to see what the most asked for features are for the new watch:-!
> 
> DOXA


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We have been eagerly watching this post and considering everyones ideas, and now the DOXA elves are looking at all of the responses to this post to see what the most asked for features are for the new watch:-!
> 
> DOXA


Awesome!!! I've got missile-lock on a few different watches at the moment & have been holding off waiting to see if the 1500T becomes a reality.... I guess I can hang-in a bit longer now that I know it's a possibility :-d


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

:-!

excellent....

great case


----------



## BCOH (Jul 14, 2009)

Sign me up for the watch you describe! My 1000T is too small a face but I couldn't go for the 5000T because it doesn't have the classic DOXA face. Matching up the 5000T face/indices with off set face and you have a winner!


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I am within nanoseconds of buying my forst Doxa, but wanted the classic dial/hands in a case that wouldn't look tiny on my wrist. If you made the watch in the OP:

5000T case
Classic dial (black indices/hands please)
Beads of rice

you would get a call from me today.

Can't wait to see what the final version will look like.

Presumptuous I know, but what is the usual development cycle of a Doxa watch?

I'm like someone else on here in that I'm going to buy a watch in the next month or so. If the 1500T is coming out in the next couple of months, I'll just wait for it, but if we're looking at six months to a year, then I can get something now and still justify the 1500t later. 

Deacon


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds like a solid plan!


----------



## NOCTS77 (Jul 6, 2010)

New to the forum. Felt compelled to sign up so I can put in my two bits about what I would like in the new 1500T. 

First of all, a little background...I now own 7 DOXAs. I have previously owned (and worn) Breitling, Omega, Rolex, and Kobold. Don't get the impression that I am rich and can afford these timepieces. Quite the contrary. I make a modest salary, along the lines of a teacher. But, I do save and spend carefully, occasionally trade, and sometimes buy used from authorized dealers. With the exception of a Breitling, I now only have my DOXAs. Why? After reading through this forum, I think you all know why!

So, here are my recommendations for the 1500T. I hope that the DOXA design team is still looking at these comments....

1. Classic dial with the DOXA name in top left hand and model number in bottom right.
2. HRV similar to 1200T, not like 5000T where the HRV sits in an inverted "u" cutout in the case.
3. Of course- the BOR bracelet- what my significant other likes the most about my DOXAs, and why she lets me keep buying them.
4. Raised hourly markers as in the 5000T, but not as wide. They don't have to be as flashy, but they do add a contemporary look to the watch and would be a nice departure from the "painted on" markers used on previous watches.
5. Subsecond tick marks. Some people don't like them, but I think they reflect a sense of the fine detail and precision of the underlying high grade Swiss movement.
6. Same color (metal?) hour and minute hands. The orange minute hand in past watches is definitely unique, but I think, sometimes detracts from the overall appearance of the Sharkhunter and Searambler dials. 
7. A second hand without the square. Maybe just a fine, thin, second hand. But, I would not have a problem keeping the square so as not to change too many things....
8. Matte finish on dial, except for the Searambler.
9. Change font on date, maybe make it a little bit more bold.
10. Make the following models available: Professional, Sharkhunter, Searambler models, and COSC versions of each. Carribean and Divingstar versions would be nice too, but if DOXA wanted to limit the styles, I would suggest the first three.
11. Also, make a limited edition series of maybe just 100 COSC watches with some sort of diving logo in the left bottom part of the dial. I would prefer some sort of diving logo as opposed to a brand logo. 

I'm up in the air regarding flat or raised domes. The raised dome may make an already thick watch, even thicker. But, is the raised dome needed to withstand pressure so the depth rating can be increased?

One other comment. I believe DOXA should reward its loyal customers. After all, I think a reason for the success of the company, which I see reflected in this forum, is due to the multitude of repeat customers. I see that many members of this forum own several DOXAs. Wouldn't it be nice if DOXA did something nice for the customer who just purchased their 10th DOXA? A free watch would probably be too much, but what about a substantial discount, say...50%? Or choice of a book, helping hand, straps, etc...


----------

